# [solved] kernel crash

## Jonashrem

hello,

i haved the Problem that my kernel crashes from tikme to time (mostlly short after PC start when I start new application like firefox) with the error ernel BUG at mm/vmalloc.c:435!

.

ssh access is stilll working than but monitor an keyboards stay frozen.

This is my messages log:

```

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079016] ------------[ cut here ]------------

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079021] kernel BUG at mm/vmalloc.c:435!

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079022] invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079024] Modules linked in: nls_iso8859_1 hid_g19(O) hid_gfb(O) hid_ginput(O) nvidia(PO)

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079028] CPU 4

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079031] Pid: 15293, comm: firefox Tainted: P           O 3.6.11-gentoo #6 To be filled by O.E.M. To be filled $

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079032] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8114829a>]  [<ffffffff8114829a>] alloc_vmap_area+0x33a/0x340

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079037] RSP: 0018:ffff88038ee21ac8  EFLAGS: 00010296

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079038] RAX: 000000690000006a RBX: 0000000000005000 RCX: ffff88040e005098

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079039] RDX: ffff880407ced6b0 RSI: ffffffff81d33e20 RDI: ffff88040c1ce118

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079040] RBP: ffff88038ee21b38 R08: ffff880407ced680 R09: 00000000000000d0

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079041] R10: ffffe8ffffffffff R11: ffffc90000000000 R12: 0000000000000001

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079041] R13: ffffe8ffffffffff R14: ffffc90000000000 R15: ffffc90000000000

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079043] FS:  00007f6a73ff3740(0000) GS:ffff88041ed00000(0000) knlGS:00000000f4a14740

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079044] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079045] CR2: 0000003bdcfcb310 CR3: 000000037a068000 CR4: 00000000000407e0

eb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079046] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079046] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079048] Process firefox (pid: 15293, threadinfo ffff88038ee20000, task ffff88040b696270)

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079048] Stack:

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079049]  ffff88038ee21b38 ffffc90000005000 ffff880407ced680 0000000000000000

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079051]  ffffc90000004fff 0000000000000040 0000000000004fff ffffc90000000000

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079053]  ffff88037a152af0 ffff88040b407580 0000000000000004 0000000000000001

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079054] Call Trace:

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079057]  [<ffffffff8114836b>] __get_vm_area_node+0xcb/0x180

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079059]  [<ffffffff8114909b>] get_vm_area_caller+0x3b/0x40

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079158]  [<ffffffffa064b851>] ? nv_vmap+0x11/0x20 [nvidia]

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079160]  [<ffffffff81149448>] vmap+0x48/0x90

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079191]  [<ffffffffa064b851>] nv_vmap+0x11/0x20 [nvidia]

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079221]  [<ffffffffa0643214>] nv_alloc_kernel_mapping+0x1a4/0x380 [nvidia]

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079255]  [<ffffffffa061924b>] _nv014932rm+0xf6/0x16e [nvidia]

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079320]  [<ffffffffa048c9cf>] ? _nv013507rm+0x147/0x281 [nvidia]

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079384]  [<ffffffffa048c950>] ? _nv013507rm+0xc8/0x281 [nvidia]

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079448]  [<ffffffffa048c86b>] ? _nv013508rm+0x24/0x41 [nvidia]

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079483]  [<ffffffffa002be80>] ? _nv001112rm+0xbdc/0x10cd [nvidia]

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079517]  [<ffffffffa002be1b>] ? _nv001112rm+0xb77/0x10cd [nvidia]

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079553]  [<ffffffffa0032475>] ? _nv000963rm+0xa4/0xff [nvidia]

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079586]  [<ffffffffa0617b79>] ? _nv001108rm+0x7a9/0xaaf [nvidia]

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079618]  [<ffffffffa0623817>] ? rm_ioctl+0x76/0x100 [nvidia]

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079649]  [<ffffffffa06420f2>] ? nv_kern_ioctl+0x152/0x480 [nvidia]

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079679]  [<ffffffffa064245c>] ? nv_kern_unlocked_ioctl+0x1c/0x20 [nvidia]

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079681]  [<ffffffff81179757>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x87/0x330

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079683]  [<ffffffff81179a91>] ? sys_ioctl+0x91/0xa0

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079686]  [<ffffffff818813e6>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x1a/0x1f

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079687] Code: 41 5c 41 5d 41 5e 41 5f 5d c3 0f 0b 0f 0b 48 c7 45 a0 f4 ff ff ff eb df 48 89 de 48 c7 c7 c8 8a a4 81 31 c0 e8 a5$

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079707] RIP  [<ffffffff8114829a>] alloc_vmap_area+0x33a/0x340

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079709]  RSP <ffff88038ee21ac8>

Feb  3 17:46:02 JONAS-PC kernel: [  103.079731] ---[ end trace 7b0512216d083139 ]---

```

any ideas?Last edited by Jonashrem on Wed Feb 13, 2013 7:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Can you reproduce the problem with an untainted kernel?

----------

## Jonashrem

might be a silly question but how do i get my kernel untainted? Does that mean i have to disable the nvidia module? 

I think i could try out the nouveau drivers.

----------

## Jonashrem

it happens also with the nouveau drivers. Here the log

```

[    9.999142] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000098

[   10.000047] IP: [<ffffffff813c6d54>] fb_deferred_io_init+0x44/0xb0

[   10.002005] PGD 40ac4d067 PUD 409248067 PMD 0 

[   10.003975] Oops: 0002 [#1] SMP 

[   10.005936] Modules linked in: nls_iso8859_1 hid_g19(O) hid_gfb(O) hid_ginput(O) nouveau mxm_wmi ttm wmi

[   10.007986] CPU 6 

[   10.007986] Pid: 1719, comm: bind.sh Tainted: G           O 3.6.11-gentoo #7 To be filled by O.E.M. To be filled by O.E.M./Crosshair V Formula

[   10.007990] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff813c6d54>]  [<ffffffff813c6d54>] fb_deferred_io_init+0x44/0xb0

[   10.007992] RSP: 0018:ffff880406f15ce8  EFLAGS: 00010246

[   10.007993] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: ffff88040b792800 RCX: 0000000000000000

[   10.007993] RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff88040b792b68

[   10.007994] RBP: ffff880406f15cf8 R08: ffff88041ed95420 R09: 000000000030886a

[   10.007995] R10: ffffea00101b9000 R11: 0000000000000001 R12: ffff880408595a00

[   10.007995] R13: ffff88040aec38b0 R14: 0000000000000001 R15: 0000000000000000

[   10.007996] FS:  00007fd58de2d700(0000) GS:ffff88041ed80000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[   10.007997] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[   10.007998] CR2: 0000000000000098 CR3: 000000040b504000 CR4: 00000000000407e0

[   10.007999] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[   10.008001] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[   10.008002] Process bind.sh (pid: 1719, threadinfo ffff880406f14000, task ffff88040b772760)

[   10.008002] Stack:

[   10.008006]  ffff880408595a00 ffff88040aec2000 ffff880406f15d28 ffffffffa001a823

[   10.008007]  ffff88040aeb4900 ffff880408482780 ffff88040aec2000 ffff88040aec38b0

[   10.008008]  ffff880406f15da8 ffffffffa0115e62 ffff8804093e8cb0 ffff880406f15d78

[   10.008009] Call Trace:

[   10.008012]  [<ffffffffa001a823>] gfb_probe+0x253/0x540 [hid_gfb]

[   10.008015]  [<ffffffffa0115e62>] 0xffffffffa0115e61

[   10.008019]  [<ffffffff815fce54>] hid_device_probe+0xb4/0x130

[   10.008021]  [<ffffffff811d037e>] ? sysfs_create_link+0xe/0x10

[   10.008025]  [<ffffffff81477a9c>] really_probe+0x5c/0x210

[   10.008027]  [<ffffffff81477d89>] driver_probe_device+0x39/0x60

[   10.008029]  [<ffffffff814767b2>] driver_bind+0xc2/0x100

[   10.008031]  [<ffffffff81475c1f>] drv_attr_store+0x1f/0x40

[   10.008033]  [<ffffffff811cdc5a>] sysfs_write_file+0xea/0x170

[   10.008036]  [<ffffffff811677fa>] vfs_write+0xaa/0x180

[   10.008038]  [<ffffffff81167b25>] sys_write+0x45/0x90

[   10.008041]  [<ffffffff818816e6>] system_call_fastpath+0x1a/0x1f

[   10.008057] Code: 00 49 8d 7c 24 08 48 c7 c2 d4 ca d4 81 48 c7 c6 a6 ca a6 81 e8 be 5a cd ff 48 8b 83 a8 03 00 00 48 8d bb 68 03 00 00 31 d2 31 f6 <48> c7 80 98 00 00 00 10 68 3c 81 48 8d 83 50 03 00 00 48 c7 83 

[   10.008059] RIP  [<ffffffff813c6d54>] fb_deferred_io_init+0x44/0xb0

[   10.008060]  RSP <ffff880406f15ce8>

[   10.008061] CR2: 0000000000000098

[   10.008071] ---[ end trace 0613dba89ca15d75 ]---

```

----------

## Hu

 *Jonashrem wrote:*   

> it happens also with the nouveau drivers.

 No, something else goes wrong when you use the Nouveau drivers.  Your kernel is still tainted by out-of-tree modules, and this time you had a NULL pointer dereference instead of an explicit BUG.

----------

## Jonashrem

Hmm,  what can I do to locate the problem than ?

----------

## Aquous

Well, remove the out-of-tree modules (e.g. vmware, vhba, virtualbox, ...), reboot, and see if you can reproduce the problem. However, this sort of random corruption issue looks like a bad RAM module to me. I suggest running memtest for a few hours.

----------

## Jonashrem

removing the out of tree modules semms to fix it. will try out which one is causing this. thanks for all help

solved

----------

